# goofed up user name



## jensenracing77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Can i change my user name. I didn't mean to use my full email address.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jensenracing77 said:


> Can i change my user name. I didn't mean to use my full email address.


A mod should be able fix it, I think?
Send a PM to the Gunrunner.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

big ed said:


> A mod should be able fix it, I think?
> Send a PM to the Gunrunner.


:laugh: Now it's on Big Ed's post, it likes it here. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BK R said:


> :laugh: Now it's on Big Ed's post, it likes it here. :laugh:


huh??????

You can try to PM tjcruiser also.

What do you mean BK?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

look at the quote, brobeans.


----------



## jensenracing77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All fixed, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I removed the extension from Ed's post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I removed the extension from Ed's post.



What are you guys talking about????????????????????????????

Ed's post, extension?????????????????????


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't worry Ed, all taken care of. 

However if it really worries you, look at your first post in the thread. The original user name was quoted, including the part that was removed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh.......DUH me.


----------

